
Async / Await in JavaScript – What, Why and How - muzkaviy
A crazy programmer&#x27;s video series. That&#x27;s so funny: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=568g8hxJJp4
======
krisives
Seems strange for this to be part of the Ask HN section.

------
bestamius
I know that guy,he is absolutely fantastic

